# Need Digital Camera under 15-16k!!!



## gohan89 (Feb 6, 2012)

I am planning to buy a digital camera by end of this month and .My price range is 12-16k.I have no brand preference.
I am not very familiar with jargons and nitty-gritties of photography.I am a casual photographer and I plan to learn and improve as I use it.
It should have following features:
1)It should be above 12MP.
2)The colour rendition should be true,life-like and vivid.Should have great indoor and low-light capture.
3)It should have high optical zooming capability without blurring or pixelating at the highest zoom.It should be above 10x.
4)Many capture modes which I can optimize for different conditions.It should be easy to use.
5)Able to survive accidental falls.  
6)Have HD recording at good fps preferable at 1080p.
7)Good battery life and large extendable memory.
Good after sales service.

Please give me as many options possible and it should be the best at that price.


----------



## shivkumar (Feb 6, 2012)

@gohan89 I am looking for camera for around 15k but my requirement are slightly different. For you I can suggest to look for Nikon S9100 and Sony Cybershot DSC HX7V. They are good cameras with lots of features which will definitely be of your liking. My previous camera was Sony DSC W35 which was great and easy to use. I feel, in general, Sony Cameras are most easy to use (no flaming please, its my personal opinion). 

You can also read these threads
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/151924-help-needed-deciding-my-first-digicam-asap.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/150344-will-i-go-canon-sx220hs.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/147426-suggest-digicam-12k-15k.html
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/152241-p-s-camera-15k-range.html &
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/151133-new-point-shoot-camera-arnd-15k.html

Also wait for forum camera experts like @sujoyp & @nac to comment they know much better than me.


----------



## manoj_299 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nikon L120 is good camera in your budget. It has superb optical zoom of 21x. If u want portability then u can go for Sony Hx7v.


----------



## adityajss (Feb 6, 2012)

u can also see 
 canon sx230

 sony cyber shot hx9v/n-very nice camera with all features


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

The best low light cam is nikon P300 but with 3-4x zoom 

All other cams have similar low light capability...no matter what u take

If u dont want manual settings (PASM mode) then Nikon S9100 is the best for u ...good zoom,easy to use features


----------



## nac (Feb 7, 2012)

1) There are enough choices to pick a cam which are above 12mp
2) I guess, almost all brands are giving reasonable picture quality at this price tag. Some prefers Nikon, some Sony and some canon but it's subjective. 
3) Again you have enough choices to pick a cam which are above 10x
4) I think Sony does have some quite attractive than others. Since I haven't personally used Sony's, I couldn't comment more on that.
5) You should be looking for cameras which are specially designed for that. There are rugged cameras around but they aren't super zoom cameras. Probably you will get around 5x max...
6) Almost all the cameras at this price tag comes with HD and some with Full HD
7) Li-on is better in this case. I am not sure how large one camera could stand. But even if the camera can, better don't use large one (like 16GB) rather use 2x8GB.
All branded camera companies should be offering good after sales service. I am not sure who is best or worst here. Better go with the brand which has service center in your city or near by.

If you are a casual photographer, you may go with sujoy's suggestion of S9100.
If you are a photography enthusiast and will like to learn, you can go for SX220.
If may get attracted with Sony's preset modes when you check one of 'em.

You have some three weeks time before you buy one. Do some research, read reviews. You will get to know something about cameras and it will help you decide what you want exactly.


----------



## gohan89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am planning to buy the Sony DSC-HX9V.It has nice 16x zoom and quite nice features.
Please tell me how it performs if anyone here owns it.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 13, 2012)

^^^^
Its a very good cam...one of the best out there.
Go for it, I m sure you won't regret.
Just search for a good deal.
I got one HX9V for my cousin few days back(around a month) and I got a tripod(simple but useful), 2 8GB cards and a case for 16400


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2012)

aroraanant nice deal


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> aroraanant nice deal


Thanks friend...

oh sorry...
I got 2 4GB cards not 8GB


----------



## gohan89 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have brought the Sony HX9V.How do I optimize the settings and get the best out of the camera?
Please let me know..


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats...

Read the manual. You will get to know how to do the things... You also have In-camera guide to help you...


----------

